# Allergy symptoms coincide with IBS Flares?



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Been fighting IBS for over two years now, with limited to no success. Have tried everything on this site and have found some short term relief.I am still suspect about my IBS diagnosis, as it seems to be constant. When it first struck, I would have two or three bm's the moment I woke up, all very runny. This is no longer the case, sometimes I do not go all day. My sypmtoms now are flares where I have terrible leakage and burning in my anal area, especially following an afternoon or evening bm.Now the odd part. I have never had allergies in my life, but started getting a very runny nose about the same time as my IBS first showed. Fast forward to now, and often I will get a watery runny nose before I get a flare and during the time when it flares. It seems to be a bit of a predictor of a worse than usual day.Has anyone experienced this? Has anybody tried Claritin or allergy drugs to combat IBS?And, if anytone has a cure for the leakage, I would be eternally grateful as it is the most annoying and limiting symptom I have.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you read this?http://ibs.about.com/b/2010/09/08/study-antihistamine-ketotifen-helpful-for-ibs.htmAlso have you ever been checked by a proctologist to check for internal hemmies, fissures etc or any other mechanical type anal issues?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> Have you read this?http://ibs.about.com/b/2010/09/08/study-antihistamine-ketotifen-helpful-for-ibs.htmAlso have you ever been checked by a proctologist to check for internal hemmies, fissures etc or any other mechanical type anal issues?


Thank you very much for the reply!!My gastro checked me for hemmorhoids and fissures and said there were none. I think there may be, but they are not always there until aggravated by a bm, so he does not see the hems. I have seen that article, but wanted the "real world" answer from the great folks on this board.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you had a colonoscopy then?


> I have seen that article, but wanted the "real world" answer from the great folks on this board.


 Then search 'antihistamines' here.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> Have you had a colonoscopy then?


Sigmoidoscopy, yes. Colonoscopy, no. I have been on the net all day and have found a lot of things relating allergies and IBS. I think that a good part of my problem is anusitis as well. After reading the symptoms of that, it sure seems like that is it. Of course, that comes down to diet as well. My diet is very normal, with the majority of meals being home cooked. Not a lot of junk, not much alcohol.For example, this morning I felt alright, until my bm. Then I felt the urge to go again. When I did, I then got that inflamed feeling and a feeling I had to go again, and leakage/burning/itching. Seems to be a flare of some sort. As the day wears on, it seems to improve. Much like the irritation is causing the feeling that I need to go, which causes more irritation and so on.....I have searched antihistimines here, but many threads are old and I was hoping for some new real-time info.Thanks for replying!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I think that a good part of my problem is anusitis as well.


Wow it does sound like what's ailing you!Have you seen this?http://www.coloncentre.com/anusitis.htmlAnorex might help you then! Plus watching the acidity of what you eat! Well that's hopeful.... however.. you might want to get a colonoscopy to just rule out any IBD's too if those treatments don't help.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> Wow it does sound like what's ailing you!Have you seen this?http://www.coloncentre.com/anusitis.htmlAnorex might help you then! Plus watching the acidity of what you eat! Well that's hopeful.... however.. you might want to get a colonoscopy to just rule out any IBD's too if those treatments don't help.


LOL!! I am on that site right now and saw your email come up. Thanks for all your help. Not sure if I really want to stick a plastic ice cube up there, but it is better than the alternative!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope something helps you soon!


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes definitely have the same problem with runny nose or allergy (sinus) when IBS is flaring


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks folks, the next time I see my doc I am going to press this issue as he seemed to just disregard this theory when I saw him.


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

I have got stuffed nose....phelgm in throat and IBS....and this has been going hand in hand since 2 yrs after food poisoning.....theres definitely a link between IBS and sinusitis/rhinitis/PND(post nasal drip)


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

justincarry said:


> I have got stuffed nose....phelgm in throat and IBS....and this has been going hand in hand since 2 yrs after food poisoning.....theres definitely a link between IBS and sinusitis/rhinitis/PND(post nasal drip)


There definitely seems to be a link here, I want to start researching and then trying some OTC antihistamines.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Colt.. someone just posted about antihistamnes on the Gen Discussion Forum.Here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145818-antihistamines-help-ibs-new-research/


----------



## rash (Oct 5, 2011)

if you suffer IBS for more than A year or years please try this and you don't need a doctor, do it by yourself.believe me the soda causes all stomach problems including IBS, if you stop all sods within three months you will be IBS free and you will not have the diarrhea that associates with drinking sods, instead please drink Milk, water and orange juice.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> Colt.. someone just posted about antihistamnes on the Gen Discussion Forum.Here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145818-antihistamines-help-ibs-new-research/


Thanks BQ, I will check it out. I was able to find a lot of info on this over the past few days. I am currently finishing my latest "cure" and when I rule that out, I am going to try an antihistamine. I have never taken one in my life.Really appreciate your support here.Rash.....I was off soda for almost a year, sadly that did not help me.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

does the link supplied in the post above refer to the results of previous years trials with ketotifen? if it is the same trial, from memory, it was undertaken in germany. colt, it may be worth searching for other ketotifen threads.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> does the link supplied in the post above refer to the results of previous years trials with ketotifen? if it is the same trial, from memory, it was undertaken in germany. colt, it may be worth searching for other ketotifen threads.


I have been, but most of it seems to be from two or three years ago. Not sure if that means it has been debunked or if there was side effects, or if it works!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I am currently finishing my latest "cure" and when I rule that out, I am going to try an antihistamine. I have never taken one in my life.


Wow you have never had a cold and took a cold medicine??? Never had any seasonal allergies??? You are one lucky person!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

i posted something similiar to this a little while ago....most definately i think the two are connected..when i have allergies acting up, a lot of drainage from sinus you can be sure i will get diarreha not only diarreha but a bad flare up that goes on and on sometime for weeks all the while my nose is runnning sinus prob, etc i told my ent about it but of course like most of these so called drs who know it all just poo pooed it off "no i do not think so" >>>>when i asked why am i getting diarreha each time i have allergy symptoms.....duh silence...........no answer..hey doc look into it at least...lets face it most of them think ibs is a joke , just a conditon with a bunch of whiners. all in your head. i am sick of the whole medical field..want to go totally naturalistic find someone who will listen andsearch for an answer.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> Wow you have never had a cold and took a cold medicine??? Never had any seasonal allergies??? You are one lucky person!


BQ, I know that may sound untrue, but it is not. I am a very anti-medicine person and usually suffer through colds. As for seasonal allergies, never, until the IBS showed up.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

knothappy said:


> i posted something similiar to this a little while ago....most definately i think the two are connected..when i have allergies acting up, a lot of drainage from sinus you can be sure i will get diarreha not only diarreha but a bad flare up that goes on and on sometime for weeks all the while my nose is runnning sinus prob, etc i told my ent about it but of course like most of these so called drs who know it all just poo pooed it off "no i do not think so" >>>>when i asked why am i getting diarreha each time i have allergy symptoms.....duh silence...........no answer..hey doc look into it at least...lets face it most of them think ibs is a joke , just a conditon with a bunch of whiners. all in your head. i am sick of the whole medical field..want to go totally naturalistic find someone who will listen andsearch for an answer.


Knot, I hear ya loud and clear. I got the brush off with many things and had to demand many tests.Have you had any good results when taking anti-h? If so, what did you take?Thanks!!


----------



## md6727 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just came on this board to ask the very same question. Can allergies and IBS coincide? My seasonal allergies have been acting up the last week. My head is stuffed, and pain under the eyes. These are typical seasonal symptoms for me. The last week, my IBS has been awful. At first I thought I had a stomach bug. Felt better yesterday, today, not so much. My question would be, what do you all take for your allergies? I'm gonna give this a try, since I have nothing to lose. Ideas anyone? Thanks so much. This board has given me many answers, and at times, has saved my sanity. My best to you all. Mary


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

md6727 said:


> I just came on this board to ask the very same question. Can allergies and IBS coincide? My seasonal allergies have been acting up the last week. My head is stuffed, and pain under the eyes. These are typical seasonal symptoms for me. The last week, my IBS has been awful. At first I thought I had a stomach bug. Felt better yesterday, today, not so much. My question would be, what do you all take for your allergies? I'm gonna give this a try, since I have nothing to lose. Ideas anyone? Thanks so much. This board has given me many answers, and at times, has saved my sanity. My best to you all. Mary


Welcome Mary....seems to be more prevalent than I originally thought. I think, THINK that allergy meds are different for each person. Much like IBS meds, ironically enough. Please keep us posted with your ideas and trials!!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I take good old Benadryl , it helps my allergies but i get so dry,,eyes, mouth and sooooo tired..i wonder if it is worth it..does zero for ibs !!!!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

knothappy said:


> I take good old Benadryl , it helps my allergies but i get so dry,,eyes, mouth and sooooo tired..i wonder if it is worth it..does zero for ibs !!!!


I will try a few and see what works and report back!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I say you are still lucky you have no seasonal allergies!







LOL Hope this and/or something gives you relief soon!


----------



## jamsmith (Oct 18, 2011)

```
IBS Prevention [URL=Strategies:Gradually]Strategies:Gradually[/URL] boost fiber intake by two to three grams per day until you're eating 20 to 35 grams per day. Good sources of fiber include whole grain bread and cereals, beans, fruits, and vegetables.Consume a moderate amount of foods higher in sorbitol, such as dried plums and prune juice.Drink eight 8-ounce glasses of plain water a day.Try ground flaxseed. It can be sprinkled on salads and cooked vegetables.
```


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

jamsmith said:


> ```
> IBS Prevention [URL=Strategies:Gradually]Strategies:Gradually[/URL] boost fiber intake by two to three grams per day until you're eating 20 to 35 grams per day. Good sources of fiber include whole grain bread and cereals, beans, fruits, and vegetables.Consume a moderate amount of foods higher in sorbitol, such as dried plums and prune juice.Drink eight 8-ounce glasses of plain water a day.Try ground flaxseed. It can be sprinkled on salads and cooked vegetables.
> ```


Thank you, I will check out your advice. I seem to be seeing continued minor improvement with acidipholus.


----------



## London Hope (Aug 10, 2011)

Colt said:


> Thank you, I will check out your advice. I seem to be seeing continued minor improvement with acidipholus.


I have posted about this before, this being the possible link between histamine and IBS. I saw a nutritionist who after testing for SIBO and variious other things, also tested for DAO levels. DAO is the body's enyme that breaks down histamine that is naturally in the foods we eat. Turns out my level was quite low, so he put me on some supplement and recommended a low histamine diet. The supplement didn't really work but I did notice some improvement with the low histamine diet. The only problem is that it didn't 'cure' the problem and it was quite difficult to follow the diet.There is a book called 'What HIT Me' which covers this subject. I've read about half of it and found it quite useful but also quite boring. In a nutshell it says that HIT (Histamine intolerance) is more widely recognised in continental europe (in particular Austra and Germany) than it is in the UK and US. Also, that HIT often is accompanied by another cause of symptons, such as fructose malabsorbtion. Anyway, I think there is something in the link between HIT and IBS but I have yet to find the cure!Cheers


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

London Hope said:


> I have posted about this before, this being the possible link between histamine and IBS. I saw a nutritionist who after testing for SIBO and variious other things, also tested for DAO levels. DAO is the body's enyme that breaks down histamine that is naturally in the foods we eat. Turns out my level was quite low, so he put me on some supplement and recommended a low histamine diet. The supplement didn't really work but I did notice some improvement with the low histamine diet. The only problem is that it didn't 'cure' the problem and it was quite difficult to follow the diet.There is a book called 'What HIT Me' which covers this subject. I've read about half of it and found it quite useful but also quite boring. In a nutshell it says that HIT (Histamine intolerance) is more widely recognised in continental europe (in particular Austra and Germany) than it is in the UK and US. Also, that HIT often is accompanied by another cause of symptons, such as fructose malabsorbtion. Anyway, I think there is something in the link between HIT and IBS but I have yet to find the cure!Cheers


Thanks London, please keep us update on your progress. An I agree, it is not easy to follow these diets. I have been on very "intolerance" diet that they could throw at me. Made my life more miserable than the IBS!!


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi colt, i know we share similar symptoms, and that you, like me, have tried many exclusion diets, but have you looked at low fodmaps? over the last four weeks i have been on low fodmaps, and, so far, have seen a good improvement.like many others here on ibsgroup i am blaming wheat. in particular high levels of gluten seem to be a problem for me. i have still been eating bread! home made with spelt flour. [a low gluten flour]i am also currently pointing the finger at dairy, and have avoided most milk products.this is the first time i have taken a combined approach with excluding foods, and it seems to be going well.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi colt, i know we share similar symptoms, and that you, like me, have tried many exclusion diets, but have you looked at low fodmaps? over the last four weeks i have been on low fodmaps, and, so far, have seen a good improvement.like many others here on ibsgroup i am blaming wheat. in particular high levels of gluten seem to be a problem for me. i have still been eating bread! home made with spelt flour. [a low gluten flour]i am also currently pointing the finger at dairy, and have avoided most milk products.this is the first time i have taken a combined approach with excluding foods, and it seems to be going well.


Good day MR. Glad you are finding success. I was on a strict gluten free for 10 weeks and it made no difference. Lately, I am not sure why, but I am thinking it is partially due to the acidipholus, but I have been a lot better. Much better formed stool, and little to no buring in my gut in the morning. My main issue, and I am experiencing this as I type, is the continued leakage and irritation in the anal are after a bm. Worse in the afternoon, for sure. I will look at this diet, if you have a link to the one you are using, I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi colt, here's the link to the low fodmap thread,http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/i recommend printing out a copy. it is low rather than no fodmap. i found it really easy to get into, gradually over a few weeks, substituting my usual foods for low fodmap alternatives, eg rice milk, spelt flour bread etc.all the best


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi colt, here's the link to the low fodmap thread,http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/i recommend printing out a copy. it is low rather than no fodmap. i found it really easy to get into, gradually over a few weeks, substituting my usual foods for low fodmap alternatives, eg rice milk, spelt flour bread etc.all the best


Thanks!!!


----------

